# كل اللهجات : عيّط



## Bakr

هل هذا الفعل : عيّط، بمعنى "نادى" أو "صاح" أو بأي معنى آخر..موجود في اللهجات العربية
وشكرا مسبقا


----------



## barkoosh

مستعمل بمعنى صاح ونادى في اللهجة اللبنانية

مثلاً: إمّو عيّطت (=صاحت) عليه لأنو ما غسّل إيديه
عيّط (=نادِ) لخيّك وتعوا ع الغدا


----------



## momai

في سوريا كما في لبنان تماما
عيّط على =صرّخ على
عيّط ل=نادى ل


----------



## ahmedcowon

في مصر
عيّط = بكى

لا نستخدمه أبدا للدلالة على النداء أو الصياح


----------



## djara

مستعمل بمعنى صاح ونادى في اللهجة التونسية تماما مثل لبنان وسوريا


----------



## Xence

في الجزائر أيضا يستخدم هذا الفعل بمعنى *صاح *و*نادى*، إضافة إلى معنى آخر بدأ ينتشر في العقود الأخيرة وهو *هاتف *، أي كلّم بالهاتف ، فيقال مثلا : _عيّط لي غدوه _(أي _كلّمني غدا بالهاتف_) ا

وبالمناسبة ، تحضرني طرفة كنت شاهدا عليها في أحد مقاهي الانترنت (في الجزائر) .. حيث كان شاب مصري يضع السماعة على أذنيه وهو يصغي إلى أغاني أو كليبات مصرية ويردد ما يسمعه، لكن صوت الشاب كان مرتفعا بحيث يسمعه من كان بجانبه .. ويبدو أنه أزعج فتاة (جزائرية) كانت مجاورة له ، فأرادت أن تنبهه وتطلب منه أن يخفض من صوته .. لكنه لم يفهم ما كانت تقصده .. فحاولت أن تخاطبه باللهجة المصرية قائلة : "انت بتعيّط !" ، فازداد المسكين دهشة : " أنا بعيّط ؟ طب إمتى ؟ وازّاي ؟"  ا

 
.​


----------



## cherine

ahmedcowon said:


> في مصر
> عيّط = بكى
> 
> لا نستخدمه أبدا للدلالة على النداء أو الصياح


بعض اللهجات المصرية، أو بعض المناطق، تستخدم الفعل عيّط بمعنى نادى، لكن لا أظن أنه استخدام منتشر. سمعته مرة واحدة فقط في حياتي، وبالطبع أثار دهشتي


----------



## Bakr

شكرا لكم جميعا
المعني الوحيد الذي أعرفه لـ "عيّط" باللهجة المغربية هو : نادى..ولكن بما أن الإخوة من المغرب العربي أشاروا إلى معنى "صاح" فلا أستبعد أن يكون الفعل معروفا ومستعملا بهذا المعنى في بعض المناطق المغربية..ـ


----------



## elroy

في اللهجة الفلسطينية المعنى كما في اللهجة المصرية: بكى وليس صاح ولا نادى.


----------



## صعيد مصر

Bakr said:


> هل هذا الفعل : عيّط، بمعنى "نادى" أو "صاح" أو بأي معنى آخر..موجود في اللهجات العربية
> وشكرا مسبقا


فعلا عندنا في صعيد مصر محافظه سوهاج بالتحديد البلينا عيط علي فلان يعني نادي علي فلان لما كنت بالقاهره وقولت لواحد صاحبي عيط علي احمد ضل يضحكوا عليا لان في القاهره  عيط يعني بكاء  الحمد لله لاقيت في ناس تقول عيط  يعني نادي


----------



## Hemza

صعيد مصر said:


> الحمد لله لاقيت في ناس تقول عيط  يعني نادي​


هههههههه هكذا تستعمل الكلمة في جميع بلدان المغرب حسب علمي. عندي صديق مصري من الدلتا وانصدم أول مرة قلت له "عيّط لي وقتما تكمّل" قد فهم ابكي لي
​


----------



## Mahaodeh

في اللهجة العراقية عيّط بمعنى صاح بصورة مستمرة أو متكررة (مثل كسّر). عاط بمعنى صاح مرة واحدة.

الغريب أنهم يستخدمون صاح بمعنى نادى، فيقولون مثلا: روح صيح اخوك أي اذهب فنادي أخاك


----------



## WadiH

البكاء والصياح متقاربان في المعنى وتحول كلمة مثل "عيط" من أحد المعنيين إلى الآخر غير مستغرب. في لهجات الجزيرة العربية "صاح" تأتي بمعنى "بكى" بالإضافة إلى معناها الأصلي، والذي بدروه قد يندرج تحته معنى النداء.


----------



## I.K.S.

عيط" في بعض بوادي المغرب _في زمن مضى_كانت تأتي بمعنى الترديد والحداء كذلك"


----------



## Slim86

عيط بالعراقي يعني صاح وصاح بمعنى نادى وكذالك هناك "گعر" بمعنى يصرخ ويصرخ ايضاً بمعنى مستخدمة بمعنى العويل


----------

